# Just got my first diesel - any advice?



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a used diesel today. It's a 2002 F250 Power Stroke (the 7.3L). I bought it from a family member and it only has 26,060 miles on it - it's basically a new truck. Got a great deal on it and just couldn't pass it up.

This is my first diesel, and I know the basic differences in owning a diesel engine vs. a gasoline engine, but do any of you diesel die-hards have any tips or recommendations for a newbie? Anything extra I should pay attention to or watch out for?

One thing in particular I have a question about is the oil change intervals. With this truck being 7 years old, it's out of the warranty stage. I've read that you can go crazy amounts of miles between oil changes on diesels, depending on what type of oil you run. Anybody have insight into this?

Does anybody here send their oil off for analysis?

Any help and info would be much appreciated. I want this truck to last me for years to come.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

oil change every 5000 miles. Don't put gas in it and fuel and air filter ever other oil change. Or 15000 miles on fuel filter depending on how low you run your tank.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Do NOT use Delo oil, it breaks down fast and sludges terribly!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I run the Rotella 15W-40. I think it's pretty darn good oil my self. I change it every 4K miles. I know you can run it longer but I change it myself and it don't cost much. Sounds like you got a great truck with low miles. You will enjoy the pulling power and that 7.3 is a great engine, hands down.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> oil change every 5000 miles. Don't put gas in it and fuel and air filter ever other oil change. Or 15000 miles on fuel filter depending on how low you run your tank.


DITTO


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Where in the he!! did yoy find an 2002 with 26K miles on it? Man you got a good one !


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

jmack said:


> Where in the he!! did yoy find an 2002 with 26K miles on it? Man you got a good one !


Yea, what he said. I just got rid of my 2000 with 260k and going strong (company truck) A co worker picked it up for $1300. I never had the transmission flushed or the radiator. Yanked like a train even in mud.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Make sure you wife/girl friend understand the difference between gas and diesel. Gas nozzle will fit into the diesel fuel fill. Many a man's diesel has been ruined because a woman did the ol' oooopsie.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I run amsoil oil and filter in mine and change it at 15000 mile intervals. I change the fuel filter each time too......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

LandPirate said:


> Make sure you wife/girl friend understand the difference between gas and diesel. Gas nozzle will fit into the diesel fuel fill. Many a man's diesel has been ruined because a woman did the ol' oooopsie.


Especially if you travel up into Missouri or Illinois where they have BP brand fuel. They're the only ones I know who put black collars on the diesel pump nozzles and green collars on the gas nozzles. I saw a guy trash a nice F350 because of that.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That truck works great with a superchip in it....
The one I had plugged rigght into the port on the computor module.
Millage went up(if you keep your foot out of it) and performance was great.
Wish I still had my 7.3


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

All good advice here...another thing I would add is that the low sulpher diesel fuel we now get sucks. You need to run an additive every once in a while so you do not prematurely pop injectors. I personally started running biodiesel three years ago and the 7.3L's love it. I produce it for our trucks but you can buy it locally here in H-town. The only other thing you might want to consider is that that tranny is the weak link in the truck. If you will be towing serious weight, you might want to consider some work in that area.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I use rotella and change mine about every 5-6k miles. I also change my fuel filter every other oil change. Its more expensive to change the oil but inpections are like 15 bucks. I have a 1997 7.3l and just rolled 128k this weekend.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got the 99 F250 (7.3L); I changed all my fluids to amsoil synthetics at 100k (differentials, Tranny, etc. etc.) I change my oil, etc. myself and run the rotella 15-40. I've got right at 250k miles on her now.

My AC doesn't blow too cold though and noone can figure it out. Been to ford, several ac shops, etc.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Go check out powerstroke.org, you will learn a whole bunch over there and it's all a bunch of good guys. If your planning on chipping it, TW and DP are some of the best custom tuners around for the 7.3 and their trans tuning is like adding a shift kit to your truck pretty much. You can run ashless 2-stroke oil with the ULSD and that will help with the lubrication that ulsd lacks as well.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Get the camshaft sensor replaced, lol.
Buy a programmer or chip it and go hotrodding!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I use Howes diesel assitive. Flying J truck stop sell it.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Monarchy said:


> Get the camshaft sensor replaced, lol.
> Buy a programmer or chip it and go hotrodding!


My spare. lol


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I use delo in all my equipment (john deer tractors, cat dozers, maintainers, and mack trucks) It is good oil, and yes so is rotella. To me they are about the same. There is some good advice already said but if I were you I would always carry a spare fuel filter or two with you. You never know if/when you will get a bad tank of diesel. Try to stay with truck stops or places you know that get fresh fuel in. 

Also I have had 2 7.3s and you might want to try to keep them out of soft mud. That beast of an engine will get you stuck everytime.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

Im not a big Ford fan but everyone is correct in the milage intervals for all the PM work.

Im running an 06 Dodge Cummins. For Oil I change back and forth between Royal Purple and Valvoline Premium Blue. Just make sure what ever Oil you buy for your truck is a *CJ4 grade Diesel Oil*. 15w40, 5w40, Ect, Ect....

I still stick to the 5000 to 10,000 Mile range between changes.

Using 10w-30 to get you to a lube center in an Emergency may work but most automotive oils dont have an antifoam additive in it and it would foam up in a diesel. Thats a pretty bad situation when running hard down the highway. Ive seen a few engines locked up due to this.

Alot of guys are dead set on using Wix Filters. I havent seen what makes one brand last longer than the other. Although some do have better filtering characteristics than others.

I wont lie. I buy what ever is cheap when it comes to the filter. Not to cheap though.. LOL:texasflag


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

He doesn't have to use CJ4 oil, because his truck is a pre 2007 model. Although you probably won't find too much out there that isn't CJ4.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

llred said:


> He doesn't have to use CJ4 oil, because his truck is a pre 2007 model. Although you probably won't find too much out there that isn't CJ4.


I guess that boils down to if you want some kind of quality or do you just want to hope it works..

Theres alot of stuff out there that isnt CJ4 and I promise you its junk.. 
I know I work for a wholesaler. I move the stuff everyday. I also see and hear all the results from shops and test facilitys..:texasflag


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*I'm Jealous*

Oh to have one that that few of miles. Take care of it and you'll have it for many years. Good advise on the posts - use quality oil, keep it around 5-7000 miles on change, keep a CPS in your truck (it will eventually fail) and the right size wrench to change it, watch it in soft mud as these are heavy critters. I bought my 2002 in late 2006 with 50K miles on it and now have 145+ and never had a problem. I swear it will pull my house (and no, the house isn't on wheels!!!)


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

First of all, great find in a truck. I'm not a Ford man, but once owned a 96 7.3 through marriage and I was thoroughly impressed. 

I too used Rotella 15W40 and changed the oil every 5k miles. Fuel filter every 15k.

Someone mentioned the tranny as the weak link and I too was a little disappointed that it had to be overhauled at about 175k miles. I only pulled a 30ft horse trailer maybe every 6 weeks and a 20ft boat about once a month and I even flushed it at about 100k miles.

I would also prepare yourself for a new injector wiring harness, although with only 26k miles on it, it should be a while before this might burn up on you. 

I would also put a camshaft sensor in your glove box just in case. It'll go out when you least expect it and can leave you stranded, but again with the few miles that are on the truck, you really shouldn't have any problems with it until you start to get up over the 150k mile mark and even then the chances or major problems are unlikely.

Good Luck


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks a TON for all the info guys! This is almost information overload here! 

Yeah, I really feel like I got a steal on this truck. It's in great shape, and I scored it for $15,000. Bought it from a family member, too, so I know everything is clean and legit. 

Workorfish, you mention the CPS. Can you pick these up at a dealership? And how hard are they to change? I had an old Ford Ranger that went through two of those cam sensors in less than 100k miles, so I know they eat 'em.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I run about 20k a year so I rolled for the Amsoil solution, with the extended drain invervals. Saves me $$, and I change the oil once a year. Truck runs fine on it and I'm getting great mileage.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Te.jas.on said:


> Can you pick these up at a dealership? And how hard are they to change? I had an old Ford Ranger that went through two of those cam sensors in less than 100k miles, so I know they eat 'em.


Do not buy your spare at the stealership unless you just like to blow money! You can get it at the local International Harvestor place (I use the one at Hwy. 6 and 35 in Alvin). Also, Ford had a recall on them...so if it did not go in and get the newer CPS take it in and get a free one. They will not let you have the old one back so you still need to pick one up. It takes a 10mm wrench and about 10 minutes to change.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Dave aka Regulator said:


> I guess that boils down to if you want some kind of quality or do you just want to hope it works..
> 
> Theres alot of stuff out there that isnt CJ4 and I promise you its junk..
> I know I work for a wholesaler. I move the stuff everyday. I also see and hear all the results from shops and test facilitys..:texasflag


Dude there was stuff before CJ4 it has only been on the market for a few years now. Are you saying all pre CJ4 are junk, because you would have used them at one point or another. ANY 15W-40 Oil will work in his truck. The CJ4 oil is formulated for the new emissions equipment on 2007+ trucks. You obviously don't know what you are talking about. Now I agree with you in not getting just any oil, but.... the pre CJ4 formula oils are fine and in most cases cheaper than the current CJ4 formulated oil. What wholesaler do you work for?


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

You will not be happy with this motor. This year model Powerstroke especially. I would recommend you add $1000 to what you paid, sell it to me, and walk away. 

Seriously, though, I am envious. My current 7.3 is a 99 with 272,000 and doing great, I really love the motor. I have always used Delo every 4000 miles and haven't had problems. With your low miles, that motor is hardly even broken in. The only thing I can add from all the above is that if you are used to a gas motor, you will have relatively few problems with this motor, but when you do it will be much more expensive to work on. Longevity of the motor should be excellent.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

Te.jas.on said:


> Thanks a TON for all the info guys! This is almost information overload here!
> 
> Yeah, I really feel like I got a steal on this truck. It's in great shape, and I scored it for $15,000. Bought it from a family member, too, so I know everything is clean and legit.
> 
> Workorfish, you mention the CPS. Can you pick these up at a dealership? And how hard are they to change? I had an old Ford Ranger that went through two of those cam sensors in less than 100k miles, so I know they eat 'em.


 What BWGardian said. You can get them online much cheaper too and yeah I forgot about the recall. Mine hasn't gone out yet but my buddy's did last year when we were up in the Beartooth Mtns WY, in a foot of snow. Luckily he had a spare - what he didn't have was a 10mm so we had to go from camp to camp to borrow one. Not hard to change - just a bit cramped getting to it from underneath while freezing our arse off!
Not to worry though, you'll love this truck.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> That truck works great with a superchip in it....
> The one I had plugged rigght into the port on the computor module.
> Millage went up(if you keep your foot out of it) and performance was great.
> Wish I still had my 7.3


Do you remember which specific chip you had? Any recommendations from anyone else that's chipped this engine?


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Te.jas.on said:


> Do you remember which specific chip you had? Any recommendations from anyone else that's chipped this engine?


I have Superchips in both of my 7.3 PSD'S, there are two that I know of 1700 or the 1750. The 1700 has two settings the 1750 has three.

Plz consider adding guages if you plan on towing or racing her.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

KID CREOLE said:


> I have Superchips in both of my 7.3 PSD'S, there are two that I know of 1700 or the 1750. The 1700 has two settings the 1750 has three.
> 
> Plz consider adding guages if you plan on towing or racing her.


+1 on the superchips and if you get the 3 settings one you better have some extra gauges for the 3rd setting.

On the ones we used to have we added an aftermarket trans cooler to it. It will make a big difference in your trans temps especially when towing heavy loads.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I think every diesel should have an EGT gauge installed. For that truck, a boost, EGT and trans temp gauge should be installed whether you increase HP or not.

Keep the oil level up at normal, those PS engine don't like to run low on oil at all. 

Build up a boonie box. Fuel filter, oil filter, gallon of oil, CPS, engine belt, and all the tools you need to replace the parts.

I've run Delo oil for almost a a half million miles with zero issues. Change the oil every 5,000, and the fuel filter every other oil change.

Try to buy fuel with a lot of diesel traffic. They turn over the tanks much faster and the chance of getting wet fuel is less at a place like that.

Enjoy the new ride, you'll never go back to a gasser again.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

llred said:


> +1 on the superchips and if you get the 3 settings one you better have some extra gauges for the 3rd setting.
> 
> On the ones we used to have we added an aftermarket trans cooler to it. It will make a big difference in your trans temps especially when towing heavy loads.


Generic tunes are not the best for these trucks especially with the trans tuning for the E4OD, custom tuners like Tony Wildman, or Jody with DP tuning are the best tuning you can get for the 7.3. You can get a 6 bank chip where you can change settings on the fly instead having to stop and reflash to switch tunes. But if you can find a trans cooler from a 6.0 that will help keep your tranny cool! Check out www.powerstroke.org like I said earlier and you can get all the information you could ever need.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

KID CREOLE said:


> I have Superchips in both of my 7.3 PSD'S, there are two that I know of 1700 or the 1750. The 1700 has two settings the 1750 has three.


I think you mean 1705. There are two versions of this programer...one with two HP settings and another with three HP settings, both have the diagnostic reading advantage. The 1700 is very hard to find now...I have one or two laying around and these first year programers were actually underated according to Superchips...the 90 HP setting is really more like 110 HP!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

younggun55 said:


> Generic tunes are not the best for these trucks especially with the trans tuning for the E4OD, custom tuners like Tony Wildman, or Jody with DP tuning are the best tuning you can get for the 7.3. You can get a 6 bank chip where you can change settings on the fly instead having to stop and reflash to switch tunes. But if you can find a trans cooler from a 6.0 that will help keep your tranny cool! Check out www.powerstroke.org like I said earlier and you can get all the information you could ever need.


...or you can get a tricked out heavy duty torque converter, there are three...the light duty, the medium duty, and the heavy duty! I have a guy that tricks them out for me and puts a shift kit in the tranny...all said and done, more circulation and less heat. The F550 will tow 21,000 lbs., and has been doing it for a long time with no issues.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> ...or you can get a tricked out heavy duty torque converter, there are three...the light duty, the medium duty, and the heavy duty! I have a guy that tricks them out for me and puts a shift kit in the tranny...all said and done, more circulation and less heat. The F550 will tow 21,000 lbs., and has been doing it for a long time with no issues.


If your gna do a TC might as well do a valve body while your at it. But I don't know if he wants to drop the tranny for this, custom tunes do the same thing a shift kit will do for a stock transmission with upping the line pressure, and that's all you need until you start pulling really heavy, with a lot of miles. Believe me I have done the whole generic tunes on several trucks, but custom tunes are like night and day with every aspect of the truck. You can get a tow file that will run way cooler than stock all the way up to your 140hp race files on one chip and be able to switch on the fly just by turning a knob, but gauges are a must even on a stock truck. Pyro, Boost, and Trans temp would the best to go with


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> I think you mean 1705. There are two versions of this programer...one with two HP settings and another with three HP settings, both have the diagnostic reading advantage. The 1700 is very hard to find now...I have one or two laying around and these first year programers were actually underated according to Superchips...the 90 HP setting is really more like 110 HP!


Yes bw you're correct! It is a 1705. I run the low setting in both of my trucks and they've got LOTS of power!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My dad had one of those 2002 7.3's with 37,000 miles on it or something like that.
I was gonna buy it from him as he was talking about a new 1/2 ton gas truck.
WELL, he stayed during the hurricane and the truck set in salt water for a few day over the stearing wheel.
I passed on the sale after that.
What a waist of a great truck and engine....


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Just remember, modifying a diesel is a slippery slope. It's like crack. You get a little HP, then after a while the truck just doesn't seem as quick as it used to, then you gotta add a little more. Eventually you spend all your money and time on the truck.

Then you go have to do something to support your HP habit and turn to selling HP to others. Doesn't matter if they are a 80 year old grandpa or a 18 year old kid. You'll sell them all the HP they can afford. Next thing you know, you're one of the most popular junkies in the US. People from all over the world start calling you for the good stuff.

Then you go off the deep and do something like this.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> My dad had one of those 2002 7.3's with 37,000 miles on it or something like that.
> I was gonna buy it from him as he was talking about a new 1/2 ton gas truck.
> WELL, he stayed during the hurricane and the truck set in salt water for a few day over the stearing wheel.
> I passed on the sale after that.
> What a waist of a great truck and engine....


Won't hurt the 7.3, that truck will run.


----------



## Dave aka Regulator (May 21, 2009)

llred said:


> Dude there was stuff before CJ4 it has only been on the market for a few years now. Are you saying all pre CJ4 are junk, because you would have used them at one point or another. ANY 15W-40 Oil will work in his truck. The CJ4 oil is formulated for the new emissions equipment on 2007+ trucks. You obviously don't know what you are talking about. Now I agree with you in not getting just any oil, but.... the pre CJ4 formula oils are fine and in most cases cheaper than the current CJ4 formulated oil. What wholesaler do you work for?


I didnt say the pre CJ4 oils where junk. I said I would watch what I bought nowdays. Pretty much all your 15w-40 now is cj-4 rated and non cj-4 isnt out there like it used to be. "But then again I havent been inside an Auto parts store in god probably 4 or 5 years. I order everything and have it delivered to me."

Who I work for dont mater. Im honestly thinking about quitting and moving on to either another company or a whole career change back to What I used to do.

Oh by the way watch out for those cheap 35 to 50 Dollar oil changes at some of the lube centers.. Id be willing to bet Money they are using 10W-30 in your Diesel...

Ive caught some of them doing it and if you want Rotella or Dello make sure they pour it out of the bottle and not pump it in.. The ONLY lube center I know of in the Houston area with a tank set up for each is the Valvoline Express in League City.

Pretty much all the Shops and Lube centers Ive been in have one tank with either Dello Or Rotella and sometimes they use a whole different brand in that tank with nothing more than a dello sticker on it..

Call me a baby but I prefer my oil to come out of a bottle instead of a hose.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Dave aka Regulator said:


> I didnt say the pre CJ4 oils where junk. I said I would watch what I bought nowdays. Pretty much all your 15w-40 now is cj-4 rated and non cj-4 isnt out there like it used to be. "But then again I havent been inside an Auto parts store in god probably 4 or 5 years. I order everything and have it delivered to me."
> 
> Who I work for dont mater. Im honestly thinking about quitting and moving on to either another company or a whole career change back to What I used to do.
> 
> ...


+1 on coming out of a bottle.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

i'll agree with the intervals on oil changes i had a 99 250 4x4 w/ 7.3 and then an 02 f-350 srw 4x4 7.3 added a super chips programmer ended up selling both , now i have an 05 king ranch 6.0 250 4x4 and i'd trade it straight up for your truck. i kick myself in the nutts everytime i think about getting rid of that 02 w 7.3 :headknock my dad has a 08 6.4 and that thing gets terrible mileage. anyway congrats on a great buy sounds like you did well for yourself! i'm always watching classified to find me another 7.3


----------



## arron (Jul 8, 2009)

I like to use Schaeffer supreme 7000 15W-40. It is not much more money than regular oil but much better. try to fined a local rep. in your area. it is a synthetic blend oil. the company i work for has dodge,ford,& gmc diesel's. we also have mack's, and I use it in all of them. this is good oil and it will go a long way for the money. if you can't find it and are interested send me a pm and i will get you my dealers info. here in victoria


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just rolled over 150,000 in my 00 F250 7.3 CC Lariat. That truck is a freaking workhorse. I changed out the air intake, chipped it and stay on top of the fluids. Itll run forever.


----------

